# Cars



## MiLLe (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Guys!
Looking to start buying and selling cars to generate some extra income. I'm self employed, have some free time, access to workshop/bodyshop and this is something I always wanted to do. I am sure theres a few here doing the same thing, what do you need to get started (insurance etc.)? How do you deal with paperwork (V5, taxing)? I have no clue where to start and I haven't found much info online.

Thanks,

MiLLe :driver:


----------

